# No BS assesment is a MS362 any good?



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 3, 2016)

I thought I was trading up to a nice MS362, but after reading some posts around here, I have to ask. 

Are there serious problems with the MS362?

Is it as good as the older MS361? Is the power better or worse?

I know it's a pro saw but I already own a 039 which is similar, Not sure what to do.


----------



## longbowch (Mar 3, 2016)

Where is @MustangMike? It has better filtration, better AV and more power than the 039. Don't listen to the bashers on here. If you're looking for a lot more power though you should look start 461.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 3, 2016)

Well the deal is I'm trading a perfect Jonsered CS2255 and some cash for a very good condition MS362. I thought the MS362 would be a lot more power than any of my current tools. Then I started reading up about the many problems and air leaks, so maybe I will not want the MS362.

That's why I'm looking for some No BS assessments.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 3, 2016)

I've used a whole range of saws from 028s to 660 and 661. I have these, ported 046 and a 362cm and reg. 362 (thanks Joe ) Both 362s are excellent lightweight strong runners. If you had just one saw, that's it. 

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you, now that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 3, 2016)

Its a pretty good saw


----------



## sunfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Kind of chunky for a 60cc saw, but not a bad saw.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 3, 2016)

It's all BS...every damn bit of it.
Go run one and see what you think.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I *almost* considered buying an MS-362, before finally deciding on the MS-461R.

But, I thought about the storage shed theory and went with the 461 obviously. No regrets!


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 3, 2016)

If a MS461 was on the trading block for the Jonsered I would take it, but what is being offered is the MS362, so I would like to keep it limited to the MS362.

I did run it and it runs and cuts like a dream to me. I just don't want a bunch of headaches down the road, stuff people have been there before me and know about the problems and can say look out, you will regret it.

Sounds to me like a bunch of Stihl hater BS so I am doing the trade, I think I will be happy with it. 

Now it's beer 30 somewhere.... Beer assistant help me out here. OUT


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 3, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with the 362..I have a non M Tronic model & have had zero problems with the saw.

It's not as light as the 361 but has more torque imo. & slightly more hp.

Folks here love to split hairs.

Take care of the saw & it will last years.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 3, 2016)

Any and every model of saw will have some complaints. Just go with ur gut


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 3, 2016)

bikemike said:


> Any and every model of saw will have some complaints. Just go with ur gut


Exactly.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 3, 2016)

Its definitely never going to win any awards from me. And no it's not a ms361...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 3, 2016)

pro94lt said:


> Its definitely never going to win any awards from me. And no it's not a ms361...


I have both. If one can lay their mitts on a nice 361 that's the saw if you want a Stihl in that cc range.

Most folks just need a reliable firewood saw & that's it.
The 362 can do that easily


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 3, 2016)

I have sold dozens to arborists that abuse the crap out of their saws, 0 complaints and these saws look like they have been through the wars. It is a fine saw. Enjoy it.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you rock jock, I think I will enjoy it!


----------



## kwikfix (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a 362c with a 24in sugi hara its my light weight go to saw. Never had any problems with it


----------



## OnTheRoad (Mar 3, 2016)

A Stihl 362 is a good enough saw. Makes good enough power, is a bit chunky, is reliable. It's not the best 60cc saw but it's fine if you're getting it cheap enough.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Mar 3, 2016)

I just turned 2 years on my MS-362 CM. Out of my three saws (Husky 350, MS 440 Magnum) it is my go to saw. It's been a great saw for me.


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 3, 2016)

Is it the MS362 or MS362 C-M that you are getting? IMO, I would not go for the MS362. But I love my MS362 C-M! It's an awesome saw! My MS661 R C-M is a freakin' awesome saw. But I would pass on the non-Mtronic version, if it were me. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 4, 2016)

How do I know if it's M-tronic on non M-tronic, is it easy to tell by the carb?

The orange badge on the side only says MS362 , so does that mean a non M-tronic? Or is there some other indicator?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 4, 2016)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> How do I know if it's M-tronic on non M-tronic, is it easy to tell by the carb?
> 
> The orange badge on the side only says MS362 , so does that mean a non M-tronic? Or is there some other indicator?



Mtron model has an automotive lookin twist off air filter , no holes for carb screws , "c" on the recoil tag , and a 2 piece muffler.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok, it is not M-tronic, so is that a deal breaker? I ran the saw and it runs strong and smooth. I'm pretty sure I will like using it. Pro level saws around here go for big $$$$.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 4, 2016)

It comes more to condition and how it feels to you. I have on each 362 and a cm. It was my first M-tronic. Both are good runners. I haven't run them head to head. The cm might have slight edge but certainly not a big differece. I also have a 660 and an M-tronic 661 (I know, don't judge me). Some say the M-Tronic is best, other want the standard carb. Others say pigs and get this or that Echo, Husky or such. Everyone has opinions but YOURS is the only one that counts. Main performance difference comes down to a good sharp chain including raker depth. I can only get by hand filing, some are awesome, I carry several sharp chains change out and hit em with grinder after dark. Find ethonol free fuel and use good synthetic, stay safe and don't look back.


LoveStihlQuality


----------



## rwoods (Mar 4, 2016)

DWBB,

I can't compare brands for you but I have a owned since new 036Pro, two pre-owned MS362s (non-M) and a ported MS361. I have run both 20" and 25" bars on the 036 and the 362. I cut only hardwood. That said the 362 seems to have more torque than the 036 and better gas mileage. Neither can hold a candle to the ported 361 but that is not a fair comparison.* The 362 will handle a 25" bar well enough to own a 25" bar (including bucking bar length wood) and it might actually be handy with a 28" for really small stuff (say bucking saucer size sticks that are laying on the ground). But in your other thread you posted "*I would only use the 28" bar for felling large stuff, 90% of the time the MS362 will be running a 20" bar and kicking some butt.*" IMHO you are asking for trouble falling large hardwood with a 28" barred 362; 25" for falling is a stretch for a 362. For falling hardwood of a size requiring a 28" bar you should have at least a strong 70 cc saw and preferably more ccs. I would also advise you to check the allusion that you will be "kicking some butt" with a 20" bar unless you are stating this relative to a much smaller saw.

In conclusion, I have found the 362 to be a good saw. And contrary to many here, if I had a one saw plan for firewood, it would be a pro quality 60cc saw.

Ron

* I would add I would take a pristine properly ported 361 over a new 362 at the same money. I did not run the 361 in stock form enough to compare it with the others.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 4, 2016)

The Stihl family that lives in my shed.


----------



## skipster (Mar 4, 2016)

i use a 362 regularily,and find it a good saw. Need to be kept revving hard for optimum performance,but once they are broken in,theyre a nice fast saw.
I actually prefer mine to my ms460 magnum for most timber.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 4, 2016)

My biggest problem with the ms362 is that their is a 562xp...


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 4, 2016)

I was just over at a logger, said he would never buy another Stihl after buying a MS362, runs good for a while then wont start. Steve


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 4, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> I was just over at a logger, said he would never buy another Stihl after buying a MS362, runs good for a while then wont start. Steve


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 4, 2016)

Spoken like a politician...lol. Lotsa good hard facts to go on there, just through it out there and see what sticks. Well maybe "the logger" needs to stick with what works for him. 

I loved guys like Steve in the Army, of course they didn't last too long in the Army either. People can see right though that BS!


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 4, 2016)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> Spoken like a politician...lol. Lotsa good hard facts to go on there, just through it out there and see what sticks. Well maybe "the logger" needs to stick with what works for him.
> 
> I loved guys like Steve in the Army, of course they didn't last too long in the Army either. People can see right though that BS!



What BS , that's exactly what he told me yesterday' Plus I was sawing logs at another place where he couldn't keep his 362 running. And the 3rd place who has a newer MS362 used my CS600p and wanted to trade after he used the CS600p. Who's full of BS, not me but I own Stihl saws but don't wear Stihl shorts. Steve


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 4, 2016)

I talked to my friend's cousin's brother's friend who knew a guy who said his 550xp didnt start and he would never buy a husqvarna again based on that one experience.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I talked to my friend's cousin's brother's friend who knew a guy who said his 550xp didnt start and he would never buy a husqvarna again based on that one experience.


Well said!!


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I talked to my friend's cousin's brother's friend who knew a guy who said his 550xp didnt start and he would never buy a husqvarna again based on that one experience.


 

Getting rather far removed from actual facts from a logger yesterday. I think these auto tune saws are set lean thanks to the EPA. I'd rather have a tunable carb any day. Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 4, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> I think these auto tune saws are set lean thanks to the EPA.


They are not set to anything - they self adjust.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 4, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> I was just over at a logger, said he would never buy another Stihl after buying a MS362, runs good for a while then wont start. Steve


Well, can you expound on this gem?


----------



## skipster (Mar 4, 2016)

i met a logger who wouldnt start,was running too lean until he went on a high carb diet setting,but then choked because it was too rich.
what?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 4, 2016)

I've owned and operated for at least 700 hours my MS 361. It's still a a fabulous chainsaw. I replaced the fuel filter (pickup body) once and have gone through six chains and one bar since 2008. That's it for repairs. All other parts are original. I have no complaints. Pics of this saw today are available upon request.


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 4, 2016)

Seems like these auto tune saws need to be set on the lean side to pass EPA regulations. This logger owned a 361 before the 362 which he liked . Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 4, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> Seems like these auto tune saws need to be set on the lean side to pass EPA regulations. This logger owned a 361 before the 362 which he liked . Steve


They are certainly on the lean side of so-rich-it-is-misfiring. Which is to say they constantly adjust to maintain a correct fuel air ratio over varying rpm, temperature, air pressure, etc. The EPA is just happy they're not puking raw fuel out the exhaust like a conventional carb does.

A conventional carb is only capable of delivering a correct fuel air ratio at the one rpm you set it too. If you drop the rpm from there (increased loading) the mixture gets slightly leaner, and if you raise the rpm from that point it gets a lot richer.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 4, 2016)

I think the horse is dead. I'm bailing out. Take care. GO HOOSIERS

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 7, 2016)

OK, thanks for all the advise guys. Long story, but the short version is I didn't trade for the MS362. It had a few problems and was NOT Mtronic. So I decided to hold out for more CC's in hopes of running the 28" bar with some power. 

I am now looking for a 044 or MS440 or something like that. I do have a Jonsered CS2255 with a 20 bar and chain for sale or up for trade.

I seen a Husky 395XP for $699.00 at a pawn shop. They are very firm on price and don't want to give much for the Jonsered. So I'm still looking.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 7, 2016)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> OK, thanks for all the advise guys. Long story, but the short version is I didn't trade for the MS362. It had a few problems and was NOT Mtronic. So I decided to hold out for more CC's in hopes of running the 28" bar with some power.
> 
> I am now looking for a 044 or MS440 or something like that. I do have a Jonsered CS2255 with a 20 bar and chain for sale or up for trade.
> 
> I seen a Husky 395XP for $699.00 at a pawn shop. They are very firm on price and don't want to give much for the Jonsered. So I'm still looking.


If you considering a 044 might as well get the 046 460.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Any of those would be great. Seems I've seen a lot more of the 044, 440 or 441 number out there. Just looking for a good deal!


----------



## bikemike (Mar 7, 2016)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> Any of those would be great. Seems I've seen a lot more of the 044, 440 or 441 number out there. Just looking for a good deal!


44 is still a good saw for almost the same size saw I'd go with a 460 cause of the torque to pull longer bars. But I'm sure a big bar and skip chain will be ok on a budget


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok time for an update. 

Got ahold of a MS441C, what a saw! Sold the Jonsered CS2255 to a friend of the family (biggest, most powerful saw he ever owned), he has only ever owned Wal-Mart Poulans. You guys were right, this is an amazing saw! Now I have to decide what of the other saws I want to get rid of. I think I still want to get ahold of a small pro saw. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Spectre468 (Apr 20, 2016)

How small? MS261 C-M is a dandy...


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Apr 20, 2016)

yes probably something like that.


----------



## Zale (Apr 21, 2016)

Save your money. Your new saw is all you need.


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (Apr 22, 2016)

Well I got to test the new saw (new to me MS441C) out pretty good last night. It exceeded expectations! I cut 26" oak and 24" ash and it was no match for this saw. Cross cut or noodling. 

However I did notice the extra weight. So I will be in the market for a lighter saw to run a 20" bar with. I think I will keep the MS180 for small limbs, that little saw is so light and quick and I have had zero problems with it.

I think I want to replace the MS290 and 039 with either a MS261 or a MS362 for 20" duties.

Other than the weight, I have zero complaints! I'm glad I waited.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

Good choice. Ron


----------



## deepwoodbigbear (May 2, 2016)

The Stihl family that lives in my Shed NOW.


----------



## lone wolf (May 2, 2016)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> Well the deal is I'm trading a perfect Jonsered CS2255 and some cash for a very good condition MS362. I thought the MS362 would be a lot more power than any of my current tools. Then I started reading up about the many problems and air leaks, so maybe I will not want the MS362.
> 
> That's why I'm looking for some No BS assessments.


Run it and see for your self , bring yours along to compare.


----------



## Spectre468 (May 2, 2016)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> Well I got to test the new saw (new to me MS441C) out pretty good last night. It exceeded expectations! I cut 26" oak and 24" ash and it was no match for this saw. Cross cut or noodling.
> 
> However I did notice the extra weight. So I will be in the market for a lighter saw to run a 20" bar with. I think I will keep the MS180 for small limbs, that little saw is so light and quick and I have had zero problems with it.
> 
> ...




Look at it this way. If you need a saw smaller than the 441, the 362 isn't that much smaller. The 261 is quite a bit smaller and less powerful. I think a 20" bar would be a stretch for it. (I run a 16" on mine and a 20" on my 362) The 261 will fill the gap between your 180 and 441, but if you have big enough wood to really need the 20", I'd go with the 362. I've been happy with my Wife's 241, but I wouldn't trade it for my 261, which she uses a good amount, too. The saw I have that I wish I had purchased before I got the 261 is my 271. It's one of my all time favorite saws. It's not M-tronic, so was considerably less expensive than the 261, but I think it outperforms the 261. YMMV.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 2, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> Look at it this way. If you need a saw smaller than the 441, the 362 isn't that much smaller. The 261 is quite a bit smaller and less powerful. I think a 20" bar would be a stretch for it. (I run a 16" on mine and a 20" on my 362) The 261 will fill the gap between your 180 and 441, but if you have big enough wood to really need the 20", I'd go with the 362. I've been happy with my Wife's 241, but I wouldn't trade it for my 261, which she uses a good amount, too. The saw I have that I wish I had purchased before I got the 261 is my 271. It's one of my all time favorite saws. It's not M-tronic, so was considerably less expensive than the 261, but I think it outperforms the 261. YMMV.



If your 271 is smackin your 261 around you have something wrong buddy.


----------



## TN woodcutter (May 2, 2016)

I haven't even run it yet, but I just got an MS260 in the mail, and I can already tell that it's an awesome saw. Super light, to me anyways, and I bet it would be a great companion saw to your 441. Which is the next saw on the buy list, by the way . This CAD stuff is rough going.


----------



## Spectre468 (May 2, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> If your 271 is smackin your 261 around you have something wrong buddy.




It's not smacking it around, but definitely feels a tad more powerful...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 2, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> It's not smacking it around, but definitely feels a tad more powerful...



Your 261 should be measurably stronger ..thats weird.


----------



## Spectre468 (May 3, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Your 261 should be measurably stronger ..thats weird.



Agreed.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 3, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> Agreed.



My experience with the 2 was completely opposite..my only comparison was with a 261c and the 271 and they both had muffler mods and the 261 smoked it.


----------



## Spectre468 (May 3, 2016)

Both of mine are stock, both running 16" 3/8" RS. Both seem to be fantastic saws. Personally, I like the 271 so well that I would not have spent the money on the 261 if I had purchased it first. They are that close in performance, IMHO...


----------



## Cjbuchholz (Nov 14, 2020)

deepwoodbigbear said:


> I thought I was trading up to a nice MS362, but after reading some posts around here, I have to ask.
> 
> Are there serious problems with the MS362?
> 
> ...


362's are great. Stay away from the 362 C. Lots of problems trying to restart the saw when saw is warm and outside air temp is warm.


----------



## BangBang77 (Nov 14, 2020)

You're 4 1/2 years late amigo...


----------



## Cjbuchholz (Nov 14, 2020)

BangBang77 said:


> You're 4 1/2 years late amigo...


Eh, still same issues. Might help someone avoid the pain.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 15, 2020)

Cjbuchholz said:


> 362's are great. Stay away from the 362 C. Lots of problems trying to restart the saw when saw is warm and outside air temp is warm.



Mine has been used daily for over 2 years with only 1 solenoid change and basic maintenance items, the new 3.0 m-tronic on the 362 is perfect. The new solenoids have made these saws very reliable.


----------

